

Show HN: Listomp - Share Lists between Friends and Devices (e.g. grocery lists) - mopatches

My girlfriend and I had been unable to find a grocery list tracker that works easily on WinPhone/iPhone/Android as well as on our PCs - especially one that didn't have some over-complicated sharing flow. So I made one.<p>It's pretty basic but should work for tracking most simple lists and sharing is super easy (just sms/email a URL) – let me know what you think! If you have a use for it I'll host it more formally and polish the rough edges :)<p>http://listomp.herokuapp.com/<p>Here’s a grocery list as an example: http://listomp.herokuapp.com/lists/28f93720-caec-012e-1011-1231381d27fd/<p>Thanks!
Tom
======
nydev
This is something I would be interested in using. Right now we use either
email or Google docs. I drive to the grocery store and my wife puts together a
list and beams it to my phone.

What would the process be for sharing a list created on the web with a mobile
device? Emailing the generated URL? I don't see an option to send an SMS with
the URL. Can users sign up for updates when a list is changed?

~~~
mopatches
Thanks for checking it out! And yes - just send the URL to your phone via
sms/email/etc, the UI is designed to work well on mobile.

No apps, no sharing creds, just a URL that will have the latest list no matter
what device you're on :)

